# Growling/ Teeth showing question



## JRG (Feb 28, 2009)

Colt is our new 8 week old male GSD pup, we have only had him at home for 3 weeks. For the past 2 to 3 weeks, while playing with his tug rope or ball, he begins to focus on our hands or feet (usually when we walk though the house or try to walk away) and starts nipping, quite hard at times and nothing can deter him. We have tried to refocus him onto his toys or do some OB work (he has learned to sit, but won't when he is in these moods). When we try to push him away, pick him up to put him in time out or touch him in any way when he is in these moods, he shows his teeth, snaps and growls viciously. My question is: I understand the nipping is normal in pups, but is this growling, snapping, teeth showing normal? I often wonder if what sounds vicious to me is just his way of wanting to play... I still can't help but think he should not be growling and showing his teeth at me or my wife... 

As an FYI, this is our first pup and we are planning to have him professionally trained but want to do as much as we can first. The trainer will only consider starting with him after he is 6 mos old. 

Thanks for any insight...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well first off if he is 8 weeks and you have already had him 3 weeks that means he left his litter mates and mother 3 weeks to early. Those three weeks is when they learn the rules of using their teeth appropriately because their siblings and mother will correct them when they go too far. 

As soon as he does this IMMEDIATELY walk away and ignore him. Keep working on the redirection as well. Make sure he gets PLENTY of exercise and mentally stimulate him. In ways yes the growling and snapping IS typical puppy behavior, but as I said earlier, it is a lesson they begin to learn when they are with their siblings and mother. 

What's done is done and you will have your work cut out for you with socializing with other dogs and humans once he has his shots.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good advice Amaruc. Welcome to this site JRG! 
I'd like to add that if you are having him professionally trained, does this mean you are sending him away for it? Training starts when you bring your pup home, and I'd get into a puppy socializing class first, then do an obedience class together. The bond you have with your pup is very important. Research the send away training, make sure this is something you feel is really needed if this is what you are thinking of doing. I could not, would not let someone else train my dog for me.


----------



## JRG (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses and advice, 

As for the professional training... no, we are not sending him away, we will be going with him a couple times a week...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Amaruq said, the issue is that your pup left his littermates too young, and missed out on some crucial bite-inhibition lessons. Yes, the nipping, growling, biting is normal for a puppy. GSD puppies will be even more nippy, growly, and bitey than what you may expect, and a GSD puppy taken away from his mother and litter at 5 weeks is going to be a challenge, to say the least! 

Constant, consistent redirection! Lots of play time to tire him out. Puppies this age can also get overtired and go overboard with their behaviour. Somewhat like what an overtired two year old throwing a tantrum. Some people set up a nap schedule for their pups to help in that respect. 

Your puppy's actions is never aggression, as ferocious and serious as it may seem and sound. It is play - an attempt to develop survival skills of hunting and fighting that will serve them well later in life. People see it as agression and a start of rank dominance, and get too hard and strict on their pups, and punish them unfairly (not saying that you are doing this, but it is a common misconception). 

I got my pup at nine weeks, and I am raising him for Schutzhund. So no attempts at early bite-inhibition! I just re-directed him to more appropriate things to bite, and played lots and lots to tire him out to manage that bitey behaviour. The nipping and biting stopped on it's own at six months without any effort from me to suppress it. 

So the good news is that it is very much a stage they go through, so just be patient. With your pup, you will have to weather some more serious puppy nipping than most, but with consistency and a good attitude, you and your family will get through it!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JRGThanks for the quick responses and advice,
> 
> As for the professional training... no, we are not sending him away, we will be going with him a couple times a week...










Glad to hear! Good to know that this pup is already being set-up to succeed!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Waiting until 6 mmths is wrong. All my guys started obedienc classes at 8-10 weeks - right after they came home and got settled. 

Those early weeks are critical for socialization and training.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I would definitely recommend a puppy socialization class. We DID sign up for one but, all of the sudden, Jerzey was afraid to leave the yard so we cancelled the class (just one of those petsmart classes) and hired a private trainer. Now, no complaints with her or anything but if we had had the money I wish would could have taken the time to really socalize her to other dogs. She's totally fine with dogs, but is still a bit afraid of playing with more than one dog at a time. I know this doesn't 100% relate to your problem, but I think having your puppy learn appropriate behavior from other puppies will be key in helping you overcome the nipping.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I chime in here as a person who got my first GSD pup at 5 weeks, luckly I had quite a bit of experience with hard dogs. The three week difference from getting a pup at 5 weeks old verses 8 weeks old is not just big it is HUGE. I knew that my pup did not have lessons from his littermates on bite inhabition or playing nice. So that was a challenge. 

A few lessons I learned Cowboy boots are a godsend, puppy can't bite through leather. Jean and shirts are replaceable, if not don't wear them around puppy. Scratch marks and bite marks heal, you may have some scars. But never never break a puppies spirit. You learn to accept some of the this listed as part of the price of getting a 5 week old pup. What works with 8 week old pups doesn't always work for 5 week old pups, because the attention span is even shorter thatn 8 weeks. I wouldn't bother to teach commands, my focus would be teaching that there are play toys and my skin isn't one of them. When you pup is playing tug and gets fixated on your hands, it is game over, you just leave the toy and tuck your arms into your body. Br prepared the first time or two the pup is going to try to force you to respond by biting or barking at you. You can walk away, one thatn once I was walking with a pup attached to my jeans. If you give you pup something to fight against or rebel against they will. If you pup is still to over stimulated then a little time out is in order for both of you. 

Have an assortment of toys and tugs. Same toys are boring, so rotate them every few days except ONE tug or toy that is special, pup never see's this toy unless he is playing with you. When you are done playing the special toy isn't seen any more.

Val


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWell first off if he is 8 weeks and you have already had him 3 weeks that means he left his litter mates and mother 3 weeks to early. Those three weeks is when they learn the rules of using their teeth appropriately because their siblings and mother will correct them when they go too far.
> 
> As soon as he does this IMMEDIATELY walk away and ignore him. Keep working on the redirection as well. Make sure he gets PLENTY of exercise and mentally stimulate him. In ways yes the growling and snapping IS typical puppy behavior, but as I said earlier, it is a lesson they begin to learn when they are with their siblings and mother.
> 
> What's done is done and you will have your work cut out for you with socializing with other dogs and humans once he has his shots.


This is not necessarily true. I know the accepted adoption age is eight weeks or over, but you can't write off the pup to have socialization problems with humans and other dogs just because you got him at five weeks. I'm sure you have a lot of experience with dogs, but I'm speaking from my own personal experience.

My last two GSD pups I got from a reputable breeder, Axel was probably eight or nine weeks old and I had incredible problems with him biting & scratching me. He used to hide in ambush and attack me when I walked by. That changed when I took him to obedience school, the trainer took one look at my legs with the cuts and bites and said take a spray bottle, three parts water, one part vinegar & spray him when he does that. It worked like a charm, I only had to use it a couple of times, but he got the message.

My second dog I didn't have problems with, probably because I got another puppy, a rescued lab, a few months later, so they could play with each other.

I got my two current dogs at 5-1/2 weeks. Now I've read plenty of dog books & I know, unlike a lot of people out there who breed dogs & cats just to make a quick buck, that just because the puppy or kitten is weaned & able to eat dry food, does not mean he's ready for adoption. Too many animals do turn out badly because they don't learn those very valuable socialization skills that you said in your post.

Now my puppies, at 5-1/2 weeks, one of them had been bitten badly on the ear. I have pictures posted for their first birthday, but their ears didn't go up & he actually has several tiny chunks gone & if I feel his nice soft ear I can feel that ugly scar. That was puppy play that got out of hand.

Another pup in the litter actually had to have stitches in her lower lip because another littermate bit too hard. Maybe nine or more puppies were too much for the mother to discipline. It was a BYB, so she probably didn't know enough to separate if things got too violent.

So I took those pups at 5-1/2 weeks because I knew I'd be home with them 24/7 & since I took two, they adjusted extremely well, in fact they slept straight through the first night. So every animal is different, but you're right, if possible leave with the mother until 8 weeks.

Also, years ago we adopted a Siamese kitten through a newspaper ad. It wasn't until we took her home we realized how incredibly young she was. We had to buy kitten formula & feed her with a bottle, but she ended up being one of the best cats we'd ever had, very social & friendly. I don't think these people are cruel, maybe just ignorant.

BTW my two pups are the most affectionate dogs we've ever had. When they do start their growling & showing of teeth at each other, I just make sure that it's NEVER directed at myself or my husband & it never is. They stop when I tell them to. They're still figuring out who is alpha dog, but I let them know I am alpha dog over them. (Sorry this is so long


----------

